# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  PeopleBot, differential-drive robot for service and human-robot interaction, Omron Adept MobileRobots, Amherst, NH, New Hampshire , USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Omron Adept MobileRobots

----------


## Airicist

PeopleBot 2013 Search with e-Lab object recognition software

Published on May 7, 2013




> In the Spring semester 2013 Yu Chen Lim and his team worked in Prof. Pizlo laboratory at Purdue to make the PeopleBot search for an object with a stereo camera, a 3D path planning software from YunFeng Li and our e-Lab object recognition software.

----------


## Airicist

PeopleBot lane keeper

Published on May 24, 2013




> A MobileRobots PeopleBot using an ordinary laptop's webcam to guide itself through a marked course. Along the way a pedestrian crossing and an obstacle.

----------

